# Herr der Ringe: Großes Problem



## HdRfreak (15. Mai 2011)

Bei Herr der Ringe Die Schlacht um Mittelerde 1 sehe ich die Ents nicht mehr, wenn sie in Brand geraten. In diesem Fall kann ich sie logischer weise nicht anklicken zum gezieltem angreifen oder zum steuern der Ents. Die grafik hab ich schon umgestellt zum ausprobieren ob es dann weg ist, hat aber nichts gebracht. Brauche bitte hilfe.


----------



## Flex (16. Mai 2011)

Verschoben ins Windows Forum.


----------

